# Longer acting rabies jab?



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Hi all,

Rudy dog's about to have his rabies booster. Our vets use an annual jab. Did I read here that there are 3 year jabs available nowadays? If so, are these acceptable under the pet passport scheme?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Paul,

Yes there are 3 year jabs available as our 2 dogs both have been given the 3 yearly one! In fact strangely enough I was only at the vets yesterday, as Candy was due a booster (not Rabies) and I was talking to my vet about this very subject! Candy was given her first ever Rabies vaccinaton in Dec 2007 and it expires Dec 2010 and my vet advised me to book her in for her next Rabies around November 2010!

Defra told me when I looked into it all, that when you go through passport control and produce your pets passport, they go purely by the expiry date only and if the expiry date has not been passed, then you will encounter absolutely no problems whatsoever.

My advice is ask for the 3 year jab!

Hope this helps?

Sue


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi our cat had a 3 year injection in Nov. 07, just had her booster this month. Got it done early so as not to forget.

Olley


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Ta both.

Handy to have the info before I go in to see the vet. If they dig their heels in & say they prefer the annual I'd probably ultimately still stay with them because we have the same vet for all our menagerie and don't really want to change. However, will be interested to hear their justification if they don't offer the 3 year.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Is there much of a difference in cost between the Annual & the three year rabies jab???


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi our two dogs too have the 3 year vaccination, if you look in the topic at the top of the page you will see the reply I got from both the manufacturer and also DEFRA regarding this, I also asked at Calais and was told it was the expiry date that they go on.

There sometimes seems to be a mix up as folk think that they do have to have a yearly booster due to regulations in France (again see the topic at the top started by Zulurita) the yearly booster is required if you plan to stay in France for more than three months........note that this is France.

Just to add one of my dogs originally had the two year vaccination and travelled after the 12 month period with no problem at all, but now has the three year one. Like Sonesta I asked my Vet regarding my one of my dogs booster and it is due in April (its a three year one) and he reminded me not to go a day over the expiry date, which I knew anyway otherwise you do have to start the whole process again.

*The link for the letters from Defra and the manufacturer in case you can't find them.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-17312-40.html


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Rosbotham

I would phone your vet first, if you haven't been yet, and ask them to order the 3 year vaccine in for you. I think it is Nobivac Rabies.

Vets stock vaccines from different manufacturers depending on who gives them the best bulk buy discount. It does not mean they cannot get another kind of vaccine. The only problem might be that they will have to buy more than one as they usually come in boxes of 3 I think.

Your other alternative is to just go to another vet for the rabies injection. It does not mean you have switched vets just exercising your freedom to choose where to shop. As long as they fill in your passport all will be fine.


----------

